# Check out Sol's video!!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is great! It will warm your heart!!! Make sure to check the credits at the end!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh, this just melted my heart. The look on his eyes when he was blind was so sad. And he was sooo scared to move. Thank goodness he was able to get help and live such a wonderful life and what a sweet little boy he is too. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thats just great, I am so happy for Sol


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for getting this U-tube video on. I was wondering how to do it. Many thanks to all that donated to Sol also. Hugs, Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks for getting this U-tube video on. I was wondering how to do it. Many thanks to all that donated to Sol also. Hugs, Edie


 Edie, you guys never cease to amaze!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow!!! Truly a blessing. I saw our names, very cool. 
xoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

Sol is just priceless and I'm so glad his surgery was a success. I had a yorkie that lost one eye to cancer and two years later she developed a cataract and glucoma in her other eye. We were going to have the cataract surgery but she was not a candidate for it. She did remarkably well the last 4 yrs of her life but I wish that she could have had the surgery. I have now adopted a little 11 week old maltese puppy that was born blind. One eye is very underdeveloped and the other eye is not there. There is nothing that can be done for her but you would not know by watching her that she is blind. She can go anywhere in the bottom level of the house as well as my yorkies and after 3 weeks very rarely bumps into anything.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What an amazing little dog Sol is. His video was very heartwarming and I'm so glad he has such a great life now. He's so darn cute and you can't help but want to hug him when you watch his story. :wub:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

The beginning of the video was so sad. Gave me teary eyes.  But, I'm so glad Sol has a happy ending.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

What a fabulous video. Everyone needs to hear about the great work rescue groups do! Sol is such a rock star now!!!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

:wub: 


Yay!



Woohoo!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

WONDERFUL video!


----------

